# Mercer Youth Hunt



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

My 11 year old was drawn for a Youth Hunt on October 2,2011 at Mercer Wildlife Area on Grand Lake St Marys.

Does anyone have any infromation on this area? We have limited experience waterfowling, I just applied to see what would happen. Is this a field hunt or water hunt? Will we see ducks and geese or primarily geese? Can we retrieve without a dog? 

Any help, guidance or reccomendations are appreciated--

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Only waterfowl may be hunted, and only on a restricted part of the wildlife area. Other hunting, trapping, and fishing are not permitted. The refuge area boundary is well posted.

Waterfowl hunting is on a controlled basis and a permit is required. Hunting is primarily for Canada geese. Hunters are provided blinds and goose decoys on the wildlife area.

The remainder of Lake St. Marys is open to waterfowl hunting but a permit is required to construct a blind. Approximately 90 sites are allotted for blind construction each year; a drawing for these sites is conducted at the wildlife area headquarters in the early fall.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mo,

I wouldn't pass up the youth shoot at that place. A few years ago there were 7 blinds, 1-5 were right across from the refuge over fields and 6+7 were near the hatchery with fields and water. That year we were told which blind we were going to hunt when the permit was sent, now I think you show up at the office and get in a drawing with the other groups that show up (7 at most and pick) Maybe call the area manager (Shawn?)

You can retreive birds without a dog, a boat is provided where you need one. Water was deep at blind 6, 6-10 feet if i remember right. There has been talk about them working on marshy/ponds near 1-5, but I haven't been there in years. Lots of banded birds in that place. If you got 6 or 7, you'd see ducks and geese. Probably only geese at 1-5

Jason


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jason,

Thanks for the advice and notes on experience. We are going to give it a try and see what happens-- Hoepfully, we will have a great experience and get hooked on waterfowling!!!

Have a Great year!

Mo


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

mo. i kow little of the mercer area, but i promise if your hunting with your son it will be a great experience. kills will come over time as you both learn more and more. good luck and enjoy the adventure.


----------

